# looking for Pelvicachromis taeniatus



## fotis478 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking for Pelvicachromis taeniatus.I can't find them here in Greece. If anyone was fry or litle fish of them please contact me. pm or mail ([email protected]). It would be better someone from UK, Germany or Italy.

Thaks


----------

